# Holy crap! Procine tail!?



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

So my tan momma gave birth a couple days ago, and I decided to check in on them today. One of them has a porcine tail! Swirly just like a pigs! Anyone know anything about this trait?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the tail is an extension of the spine ,so this is a deformed spine.Quite common,don't breed from it.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Sarah - would this be an inherited trait, or something that might have happened in utero? Would it be better to cull the mum and litter from the breeding program, or just the affected pinkies? Just asking for future reference really


----------



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I'm not sure if it was genetic. Only one out of 12 babies had it. Should I cull the baby?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

most people including myself cull all kinked tails and bent nosed mice,both traits pass down the line.Just think of the bulldog with its inherited corkscrew tail.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

sarahc said:


> most people including myself cull all kinked tails and bent nosed mice


Bent noses? That sounds very odd. Do you have a picture?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no,they are dispatched as soon as I spot them.Next time I get one I'll get a picture.When you look at them you know there is something not quite right but you think its your eyes being dodgy.I mostly get it in fawns which I put down to being sold a stud buck with a bent nose when I was a novice.Despite removing all that occur they still crop up ,definately an inherited trait.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Porcine tails are linked to waltzing behaviour. I would not breed from the parents again if I were you. The baby may live a normal life or it may not.


----------

